# Some fur



## Laststep (Feb 1, 2010)

I got a chance to walk up on this guy the other day and no gun......
I was really neat though as I seen the tracks and 5 minutes later there he was.
Dan


----------



## coyotesniper (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice looking coyote. It would look even better on the stretcher.


----------



## Laststep (Feb 1, 2010)

I was kicking myself in the back side for not bring a gun that day.
I usually always carry. That day I was just out for excerise. Go figure...
Dan


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

We call that Murfs law here in Texas. Dad always said there is 3 times when you carry a gun. When you go out hunting. When you out and might go hunting and When you go out.


----------



## Laststep (Feb 1, 2010)

I need to listen to your dad.......


----------

